# Price? How much under MSRP?



## Al D (May 20, 2006)

How much under MSRP can I expect to pay?
Is $4K too much?

Thanks in advance
Al


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

for what? what are they asking for it?


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Al D said:


> How much under MSRP can I expect to pay?
> Is $4K too much?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Al




Never go by MSRP, Find out $invoice$ and work your way down.




FYI: We came to $300 over invoice -$500 -$1000 = $1200 under invoice

I didn't care to deal any more, I just wanted the car :lol:


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

Invoice is not what they pay for the car either. That is just showing what the car would cost without some of the other bull**** fees they add like advertising, etc. 

What you need to do is find out dealer cost of the car and offer them 5% over that cost and then add shipping (usually about $700). I payed $29K for mine out the door.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

wow that was a great price. I got my o6 for just under 31.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

As someone else asked, what are you buying? What year? That makes a difference; like there are better deals on new '05 GTO's than new '06's. 

That said, I wasn't satisfied with the GM provider discount on my '05. At the time, that was ~ $200 below invoice, not counting rebates.


----------



## Al D (May 20, 2006)

I'm looking at anew black on black. Not sure abuut auto or 6sp.
$4k off a $33K sticker is what I'm looking to get.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

*Just got back from the dealer...*

I got $30,220 for black/black, stick, and 18" wheels. I probably could have gotten a couple more bucks off, but the salesperson was insanely beautiful.  Hey, I may be a pig, but at least I'm honest.

I pick up Christine Monday!!! Woo hooooooooo!

Gerry


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Al D said:


> I'm looking at anew black on black. Not sure abuut auto or 6sp.
> $4k off a $33K sticker is what I'm looking to get.


Hate to belabor the point, but what year are you looking at? That makes a difference and there are still '05's out there BRAND NEW!


----------



## Al D (May 20, 2006)

Sorry, I missed the "year" part. I haven't seen many 05's in my area. The one I saw had about 400 test drive miles. Not exactly the way I want my new car broken in. ( I know I don't follow the break in rules on a test drive).

Unless it was something screaming low, I'll try to go with an 06.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Here's what I think you need to do:

Decide if, for the minor differences, and a possible $3K + difference in price you want an '06 over an '05.

Decide how far you're willing to travel to buy a new car

Get on the GM BuyPower website, plug in your zip code, and the year GTO you want, and see what comes up. You may be surprised.

Keep in mind this is not a good time of year to buy an '06. Weather is great everywhere in the country, and I do believe the seasons have an effect on prices for this car. Best time and place to buy a GTO is New England in the winter.

Good Luck- - -they're fun cars, great performance when you want performance, and reasonable gas mileage if you don't drive like a bat out of hell.


----------



## Al D (May 20, 2006)

Look like gmbuypower doesn't allow you to search for 05's any more. Maybe theres none left in my area.

thanks for the advise.


----------



## Kingsford (Sep 30, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Hate to belabor the point, but what year are you looking at? That makes a difference and there are still '05's out there BRAND NEW!


Noz is right. I just did a search on `05's in my area and found three 6-speed models and probably two dozen automatics.


----------



## Kingsford (Sep 30, 2005)

Al D said:


> Look like gmbuypower doesn't allow you to search for 05's any more. Maybe theres none left in my area.
> 
> thanks for the advise.


I went to the Pontiac website and could do a seach on either `05 or `06 models. Look for the "locate vehicle" link toward the bottem left side of the homepage.


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

I got my car at invoice. Wish I got the deal some of you guys got. :lol:


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

My Goat Stickered @ 34185.00 I Got It At 28463.00
05 Torrid Red M6 18's


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

MAXAMOOSE said:


> My Goat Stickered @ 34185.00 I Got It At 28463.00
> 05 Torrid Red M6 18's


Man, I wish I shopped around a bit before buying mine. Last time I looked at GTO's was last August and NO ONE was negotiating out of the 4 dealers I went to. So come last month when I bought my 05 when the dealer said "sticker minus rebates only", I figured that was it for my area. I should have traveled. I am not happy that the "best" they did was $31,500 on a leftover 05, but I wanted the car too. I even had a friend who worked for another dealer contact them about buying it off them and they wouldn't sell to them because they "knew they'd get their price eventually".
Joe


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

Where Are You Located. I Am In The St. Louis Area And I Did Drive About 75-100 Miles To Get The Car At Modern Garage In Sullivan Mo. The Drive Was For The Car Not The Price. It Was Exactly What I Wanted.


----------



## Al D (May 20, 2006)

I found the 05's. Score one for the techno dummy.
Onr dealer with 5 05's left would take $3K off sticker. Not enough for a 250 mile round trip.
My local dealer would only take off $1k from sticker on an 06. 
I guess I'll start calling around.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Depends here they wanted full retail


----------



## GTO'sRFun (Jun 3, 2006)

I just purchased an 06 Brazen Orange 6sp with the 18" wheels and tires yesterday, and was able to negotiate down to 500 under invoice, then they deducted 1000 conquest rebate, plus an additional 500 factory rebate. Total 29058. I think this was a good deal.


----------



## KWB (May 5, 2006)

I got $9685 off MSRP during the March Madness Sale on a new '05 M6 w/18's (had 80 miles on the OD), using a combination of rebates/incentives and GM Card. Had to drive to neighboring state to consumate the deal, but it was worth it. Paid $24,500 out the door, and another $1864 (tax, title, registration) in my home state. I have heard of several others obtaining an under $25K deal on new '05's during that time frame, but they were the exception...not the rule.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

$31,303 "out the door" (with 3% sales tax and perminant tags). 6MT w/ 17" wheels.


----------

